# To all a Merry and Safe Christmas season.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just want to wish all of my Shrimpy friends and customers a very Merry and Safe Christmas season.

Hope you all get some shrimps in your stockings 

All the best.
Anna


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not either of those but you have a Merry Christmas too Anna!!! 

Wil


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you and to your shrimps and bettas too


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you Anna.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Merry Xmas Anna


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Merry Christmas and all good wishes to you Anna, and all the Shrimpsters too. Maybe we can whip up a meet come the New Year, hmm ?

As for shrimp in my stocking, well, I'm thinking maybe the cats would get them long before I did  !


----------

